# Can't believe I got the go ahead for this.....



## cyclebycle (Nov 19, 2012)

A victory for men everywhere! After my wife used my upgrade for a new iPhone I hit her up for this. 

View attachment 272951



Can't believe she went for it! SCORE! Getting an mcfk seatpost to go with it!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

cyclebycle said:


> A victory for men everywhere! After my wife used my upgrade for a new iPhone I hit her up for this.
> 
> View attachment 272951
> 
> ...


Wow. I have an upgrade coming in April!! 

I am pretty sure mine won't go for that.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice move, indeed! Love the clean yet aggressive look of your ride. Enve 3.4.....win win win.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

All it took was a phone upgrade to get her onboard?

If only life were that easy all the time.


----------



## mike5734 (Mar 25, 2012)

Great Wife and Great Bike!


----------

